# Greetings



## jwl868 (Sep 13, 2004)

Greetings. Great site. I’ve been a volunteer stage manager for my daughter’s dance school for the past few years. The school does one recital and a full production of the Nutcracker each year. It’s not a high level of stage management, mostly organizing the little things so that the dance teacher can keep her focus on the dancing. For the stage-tech activities, I rely on other parent volunteers; the lights and sound are provided by the venue, currently a local high school. Just about everything is on a compressed schedule – Load-in and set up during the single dress rehearsal. A tech week is more like a tech half-hour. Then the next night is the show, striking, and load-out. For me it’s been a lot of learning by doing (a tough teacher) and reading. (It’s been a looong time since high school for me, and I was in the band/orchestra and once in a musical, not the stage crew.)


Joe


----------



## avkid (Sep 14, 2004)

welcome to our little corner of the world! hope we can teach more skills and techniques.


----------



## JP12687 (Sep 14, 2004)

hey JW welome to controlbooth

Yea when it comes to dance shows at high schools thats nornally how they run...we are lucky if we have the same notes going into the show..even though having the same notes mean nothin when they change things lol..

Welcome and if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## digitaltec (Sep 14, 2004)

jwl868, welcome to the site! May I ask what dance studio your daugter goes to? I am originally from Pittsburgh, currently in Orlando soon to be Cleveland and dont a few recitals over the years in Pittsburgh. Would love to help out with any questions you may have. Heck, I probably even know the HS you do the recitals at  . But again, great to see you on the site and ask any questions you may have.


----------



## ship (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum also. Your questions and observations added to all of ours is a welcome help no matter how slight or important it seems or is. Never fail to comment when you have a thought, that's a loss to us all.

Welcome... That is unless she is doing Irish step dancing, in which case I curse you for all the tech people that in the future who will have to work a show with such a routine going on. 

My opinion of course, and I'm Irish!


----------



## jwl868 (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you all for that warm welcome.

digitaltec: The dance school is Addis Studios in Glenshaw. 

ship: The dance school is ballet, jazz, and tap. But, the 2004 15-16 male US champion, All-Ireland champion and World Champion Irish step dancer is from Pittsburgh.

Joe


----------



## ship (Sep 19, 2004)

eek!


----------



## sallyj (Sep 25, 2004)

jwl868: Welcome to the site, and greetings from Oakland here in Pgh! 

SJM


----------

